# brazos river?



## geo (May 27, 2004)

hell guys i was just curious if the brazos rier hold big catfish 20lbs+ ive been wanting to take my surfrods out there and throw whole shad or beed heart out to see what takes it i am right down the street from the river


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Hey geo...*

Didja ever try those spots those Texas guys told ya about back in June?Livingston?Conroe?Buffaloe Bayou?:mpd:Btw...ya'll school me if'n I'm wrong,but,doesn't the Brazos have a goodly population of Flatheads(opps...fo' you Texas boys!)


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

You might do a search, I seem to remember someone asking about this back early in the year, but I don't remember the reply. This time of the year, find a deep hole, and use smaller type baits. I don't know about the fish that far south, but the fish around here tend to go toward smaller baits in the winter.


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

I thought that TXPaleRider fished the Brazos, so you may want to try PM'ing him. Isn't that where he caught that stingray earlier in the year?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

yep


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

I Used to catch nice channels on that river, back when I lived in TX. I usually fished upsteam from Lake Whitney.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

*brazos river*

I have been fishing in the river for now 10 years i almost always use troutlines becasue I am lazy But I have caught big boys out of the river. i fish the hempstead,bellville,brenham area and lower down stream too. But it always some on your line if it aint a cat it a gar or like 2 weeks ago a big alligator. I shot that sucker.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

geo said:


> hell guys i was just curious if the brazos rier hold big catfish 20lbs+ ive been wanting to take my surfrods out there and throw whole shad or beed heart out to see what takes it i am right down the street from the river


What part of the Brazos? I live near Brazoria, and have taken many large flatheads from the river.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I used to live near the Brazos in Lake Jackson and a buddy of mine called me with a couple of glowing reports on Flathead catching recently. The use limb lines and live perch. But, I haven't fished it in years.

BTW,,,the river I caught the stingray in was the Guadalupe.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Brazos A Big River / Holds Big Cats in Places*



geo said:


> hell guys i was just curious if the brazos rier hold big catfish 20lbs+ ive been wanting to take my surfrods out there and throw whole shad or beed heart out to see what takes it i am right down the street from the river


 I have been living on the Brazos now for over 25 years. I have seen many 20-40lb. ,several 40-60lb. a few even bigger. The biggest weighed 104lbs. I have a picture of it. So I hope this helped answered your question. You have to know where to look for them depending on the time of year. Anytime you hear of a hard rain up river or you know the river is rising get your surfrods and go.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Anybody know where some boat launches are for the Brazos River? Particualry around 290 and the Brazos River?


----------



## Backlashed_39 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Barbq...*



BARBQ said:


> Anybody know where some boat launches are for the Brazos River? Particualry around 290 and the Brazos River?


There aren't any boat ramps for the Brazos river around Hwy 290. Most folks around here will put a small 'jonboat' or something small in the river. Nice spot underneath the hwy 290 bridge (Washington county side)...

Although, there may be one at the *Washington on the Brazos State park*. You can get there from Hwy 290, Hwy 6 towards College station, turn west on hwy 105 towards Brenham, then take FM 1155 to the park. Not sure if the ramp is open anymore to the public...


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

ok I might check it out there. I checked at that bridge I think you are talking about but the bank is super steep. I could have a fun ride down into the water, but I would never be able to get it back up.


----------



## yellowcater (Dec 22, 2005)

*big cats*

I agree w/ Dennis. Catch the river on a rise and you'll catch some big cats. I ususally fish upriver near Hearne or Calvert, using drop lines, trot lines, and throw lines. Hand size pearch on a fishin pole is the way to go. I ususally trim the tail fin of the perch so that he flounders a bit instead of swimming hard. I have also used carp and goldfish to catch the big flats. Hope this helps.


----------



## shead (Apr 11, 2006)

Yellowcater,

I have a buddy with a gravel operation on the river right by Calvert, we shoot there a lot at a private range. River looks like mud soup every time I see it there, but I never considered fishing it. I think I'll convince my buddy to let me come out and run some limblines and such, we do a lot of camping out there and adding a fishin angle to it would be fun.


----------

